# Anti malaria treatments?



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Any experts out there know the best treatment available? The last time the treatment seemed as bad as the disease.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi I only use malaria tablets if travelling to Africa,India or sub continents and to be honest I usually forget to take them even then.
My wife says that my skin is that tough the Mossie can't bite me.
Sorry can't help with alternative treatment.
Best of luck.

Alex.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Hi Mike
Which part of the Continenet are you travelling to that might need malarial precautions?


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I once had Malaria despite taking the tablets (which in the 1960s were less effective than modern antimalarials). 

The side effects of the tablets have got to be better than getting the disease. Although I believe Lariam can make you go a bit bonkers.


SD


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

I leave in late October and am driving in our MH to Kathmandu going via Turkey, Iran, Pakistan, India (for 2 months) and then Nepal. Coming home the same way!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm with SD....I got malaria in 1969 and, even with treatment, continued to get attacks 2 or 3 times a year until the late 70s. Most unpleasant, especially as it usually reoccurs you when you are stressed- like being pregnant or moving house.

I took Chloroquine as a prophylactic and even more chloroquine as treatment but things have improved since then - I hope.

The different types of malaria occurring in different parts of the world, need different treatments and your doctor- or MASTA will tell you what is best.

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

...........and here's a bit of related useless information that might be worth something if it comes up at a pub quiz:

Long ago when many Brits were "out in the colonies", malaria was strife and quinine was used to relieve the symptoms. It was administered in something called Tonic Water but tasted so bad they needed something added to take away the taste of the quinine so they added gin.

So in the present day drink of gin and tonic, it's the gin that's the mixer, not the tonic.

Amazing what you pick up on a motorhome forum.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We were in Kenya a couple of years back and we took Doxycycline, which is an antibiotic which also doubles as an anti-malarial treatment.

No side effects at all (for us), plus you have the added advantage that this antibiotic treats a host other symptoms should they appear. And its the cheapest anti malarial available on private prescription I believe.

Only drawback is you need to take it for a few weeks before and after your trip. You would also need to make sure its suitable for the type of malaria in the area you are visiting.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I assume you've already equipped yourself with a decent mosquito net (and a spare)?


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We used Proguanil and chloroquine last year with no problems.

As a matter of interest can you get travel insurance for Pakistan these days ?

If so , who with ?


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

I've always taken doxycycline for India/Asia. I think you only have to take it a couple of days before you are due to visit a malarial area but then four weeks after you leave which is a bit of a pain. No side effects but take in the evening/with your main meal otherwise it can make you feel/be sick. Ironically it can stop you from getting an upset stomach as it counteracts those nasty beasties that give you Delhi belly. 
HH


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

I've always taken doxycycline for India/Asia. I think you only have to take it a couple of days before you are due to visit a malarial area but then four weeks after you leave which is a bit of a pain. No side effects but take in the evening/with your main meal otherwise it can make you feel/be sick. Ironically it can stop you from getting an upset stomach as it counteracts those nasty beasties that give you Delhi belly. 
HH


----------

